# How to remove hair algae



## DanD (Mar 18, 2003)

Rosy barbs and mollies are pretty good about eating hair algae. In fact, most of the barbs are. Bottom line tho, when you find that balance between light, nutrients, and CO2, the algae fades away.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

Concentrate on growing the plants. Grow the plants faster than the algae. Even in the tank I maintained the least, if the plant got algae I would have enough new growth to trim the bottom of the plant and replant. If you have a low light tank and are having problems, bust out an old toothbrush.


----------

